# Anyone Else on the Atkin's Diet???????



## Brother John (Jun 29, 2003)

I was just wondering if there was any martial artists out there who are on the Atkin's Diet...
if so, has it effected your energy level while training?
How has it worked for you?

thanks
Your
Brother
John


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *I was just wondering if there was any martial artists out there who are on the Atkin's Diet...
> if so, has it effected your energy level while training?
> How has it worked for you?
> ...


Atkins diet is one of the worst things if you are active.

There is really nothing healthy about ketosis, especially for active people.

For inactive people, it works fine.  You do lose weight.  If you do the diet wrong as in consuming too much red meat, you'll lose weight at the expense of unhealthy cholesterol levels and higher blood pressure.  Not to mention all that saturated fat.  Saturated fat + bad cholesterol = heart attack at age 40.

The brain needs glucose.  Your body in general uses carbs as its first energy source.  Technically speaking, you will lose weight with the Atkins diet.  But for active people, you do need carbs or you will feel somewhat low on energy.  You'll feel a bit sluggish.  Wonder why no athlete, professional or amateur, or anyone in a group that does a lot of work (such as Ranger or SF training)...  None of them even consider the Atkins diet.  Not only because that they burn a lot of calories during training, but without carbs, there's a risk it will hinder performance.

For people on the diet, you do get used to the slump in energy.  But that's if you're inactive.

It all depends on your type of training.  I take in 6000+ calories daily except on Sunday where I don't train.  I've had a son that tried the keto diet, he lost 15 pounds, got sick of it with its limited choices.

A lot of bodybuilders have keto diets when they're cutting.  But that's them.  Athletic performance isn't an issue for most of them.  In the martial arts, performance is what matters, not aesthetics.


----------



## Old Tiger (Jun 29, 2003)

well, I don't know. I know four people on it, all have lost substantial weight. All with no side effects and no hunger. One of them is a very active catchwrestler, hasn't slowed him down at all. Matter of fact he is moving better than ever. One is my wife who has lost 24lbs in three weeks and is very happy with the diet, the way she feels and the weight she has lost. 
I have researched the philosopy behind the Paleo diets which include the Atkins diet and they have some sound points.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 29, 2003)

There have been studies conducted. People lose weight, but the weight loss is acheived in the same manner which chemotherapy patients lose weight. (Toxic shock) That's just what the wacky loons in lab coats with PHD's say though.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 29, 2003)

The question is whether one doesn't lose weight.  Weight loss does happen, and in a much more effective way than low-calorie diets.  That's not the problem though.


----------



## don bohrer (Jun 29, 2003)

I have several friends of mine that are on or were on the Atkins diet, and have to say I have heard nothing bad yet. I'll just repeat what my friends have told me. 

Bill says he has tons of energy. He's still 300 pounds, and moves great! He used to not sleep well and would wake at the drop of a pin. He now sleeps great, dreams and remembers them. Oh, and has commented that he doesn't feel bloated.

Kelly was on anti depressants, slept way too much and had no energy until she went on the diet. She stopped taking the pills and says she hasn't felt this good since she was 13. She attribs the way she feels to the diet. Oh, and she used to be really cranky before the diet.

Tommy has (MS) and has lost 25 pounds so far. He is always tired because of the MS, but never complains about being hungery, and is happy with the diet. Tommy also regulary goes of the diet on friday and returns to it on monday. 

That was just a little info for those interested. BTW, Kelly is an RN, and her husband is a licensed physical therapist. Each have tried different diets and found this works for them. For me it's always been will power..... 

No more Krispy Kream donuts! Donuts bad.... yeah right.

Hm, I wonder what this diet would do to my 115 pound body?..........


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 29, 2003)

There was an article recently that did indicate some positives about it in certain cases.

Cant recall where I saw it though.


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 30, 2003)

i have discovered this brand new diet that no one has ever heard of before (its called eat less and exersize more!) dont eat ten pieces of pizza and half a dozen wings along with your 6 pack every night, try to eat healthier foods (prefferably the ones not fried in grease and dripping with saturated fat) and go to the gym more often or swim or something


> For inactive people, it works fine. You do lose weight. If you do the diet wrong as in consuming too much red meat, you'll lose weight at the expense of unhealthy cholesterol levels and higher blood pressure. Not to mention all that saturated fat. Saturated fat + bad cholesterol = heart attack at age 40.


-or 12
 

theres something wrong with a diet that says you can eat 20 pounds of bacon a day and expect to be healthy


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 30, 2003)

my uncle and very close friend and training partner (who is a little bit over weight ) went on the atkins diet for a few weeks and it worked fine he had more energy lost like 20 pounds  and had no side effects, then he started getting chest pains, and on that side of the familly heart attacks seem to happen at a young age anyway, so he decided to go get it looked at and it turns out his arteries were beginning to becoome clogged (he had to get 2 balloons) and he couldn't train for 6 mo.s


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2003)

The atkins diet does not advocate eating 20 pounds of bacon a day, or even a pound for that matter.  Read the latest book before making comments like that.  It is not as most people believe, a low carb, high fat diet.  It is a low carb, low sugars, sensible fat diet.  If you eat something cooked in lard every day, yes, you will have high colesterol.  The diet has also never negatively afftected anyone's energy level that I am aware of.  I've been on it and the only time my energy level is effected is when I fall off the bandwagon.


----------



## MountainSage (Jun 30, 2003)

I know four people that are a some stage of the Atkin's diet, none have show any significant energy loss in everyday life, but in heavy sparring they quickly lose energy.  One guy went on the diet and helped eliminate his sugar diabetic condition.  Being from a family of nurses, I've had the opportunity to discuss this diet with doctors and a few nutritionists adn their general thoughts are much the same have been stated here; Ketosis at any level is not a good idea, Stored carbs are critical for highly active people, the eat less and exersise more diet is the best overall.  There was an article is a nursing magazine, can remember which one, yet I believe the source was one of the major medical schools, that compare Atkins, diabetic, and another diet and came to the conclusion after a 10 or 15  year study that there was no negative health risks, yet the same result coould be achieve with a sensible diet and exercise.  I am paraphrasing not quoting.

Mountain Sage


----------



## kenpo12 (Jun 30, 2003)

I was on the Atkins diet for awhile, and in a way I still am on the diet.   The biggest problem is people believe what they see on TV and in magazines and have never read Dr. Atkins books so they really don't know what the diet is about.  The little to no carbs part of the diet is only at the beggining stages of the diet, but once you have you metabolism moving you begin to introduce more carbs back into your diet but you have to do it in moderation.  I lost 12 lbs (which was all I needed to lose) and have kept it off.  I now eat SOME bread. and SOME rice, and I eat veggies and fruit too.  If you think about it, humans don't need to eat things like bread and pasta, we made those foods up, there is no noodle plant, or bread tree.  The diet is good but don't just do what what you think the diet is, you really need to read Dr. Atkins book.

Just my 2 cents,

Matt


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Jun 30, 2003)

I just wrote an article on how serious athletes can go low-carb for Physical magazine.  Here are some of the highlights:

Foods that are high on the glycemic index cause blood sugar to rise rapidly, and insulin is released to help use the sugar as energy or store the excess as fat.  Emerging research shows that the rapid rise of insulin caused by high GI foods such as refined carbs increases the storage of fat.  "When you have a high insulin, your body's not using body fat as a source of fuel," explains Molly Kimball, RD, a sports nutritionist for Ocshner Clinic's Elmwood Fitness Center in New Orleans.  In addition, these foods cause blood sugar to spike and then crash, leaving you ravenous and contributing to overeating.  That's one reason that low-carb proponents focus on protein and fat, which keep you fuller longer.

...

This is all great for the average person.  But what about serious lifters and other athletes, who rely on carbs for energy?

You can still go low-carb, with some modifications to address your athletic lifestyle. For example, you can switch from high glycemic carbs to complex carbohydrates such as whole grains, which don't cause blood sugar levels to rise as rapidly.

...

Many athletes rely on simple carbs before exercising for a quick burst of energy.  But this can be a mistake. "In short order, your insulin goes up, it takes the glucose out of your blood stream, and then your blood sugar drops while you're trying to exercise," says Susan Kleiner, Ph.D., RD, author of Power Eating.  This can lead to fatigue just when you need energy.  Kleiner suggests eating low glycemic index carbs such as whole grains before exercising to give you energy while keeping blood sugar levels relatively stable.  For more staying power, combine the carb with a protein like peanut butter or turkey.

During the recovery period, on the other hand, you need quick-acting carbs.  In that window right after you exercise, the body tends not to store excess calories as fat, but uses it to build muscle glycogen and to help muscles grow.  So if you want to eat a food high on the glycemic index like a smoothie or a candy bar, within 15 to 20 minutes of a workout is the time to do it.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 30, 2003)

I was 230 lb 12 weeks ago.  I am 196 lb now.  I felt the energy slump, but got over it within a few weeks.  If you think about blood sugar levels and insulin production, a low carb, or modified low carb diet helps control the hunger pangs and energy spikes.  Remember not all Carbs are good carbs, and the down side of the carb / blood sugar spike is a lack of energy and dependence on more carbs or sugars.

I read an article in the AARP Journal debunking the food pyramid, which even MD's are saying was a major error.  They would not go so far as to support Atkins, but did recommend a limited carb, limited sugar diet in general.  

Studies at Duke University and most recently the New England Journal of Medicine (I think NEJM - I heard about this one on PBS) support a low-carb diet.  

What I really had a hard time with was the pre-packaged sugar/carb laden food.  Fries with your burger, the extra bread in a big Mac etc.  

I know it worked for me and now I eat much more reasonably, and it appears I can still hit hard and have the energy to teach 3 classes / night after my full-time job ends at 5:00.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 30, 2003)

Good carbs are complex carbs.  Simple carbs are the worst but you still need some.

http://www.gsdl.com/assessments/finddisease/depression/glucose_insulin.html

http://dwb.unl.edu/Teacher/NSF/C10/C10Links/mills.edu/RESEARCH/FUTURES/JOHNB/pathways/801.html - The article gives some information on ketones

http://www.afpafitness.com/articles/DietDilemma.htm



> The Atkins Diet Dilemma : These diets really make you lose weight, at what cost to our health?
> 
> By: Mark J. Occhipinti, M.S., Ph.D.,N.D. [candidate]
> 
> ...


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 20, 2003)

my dad was on it for a week and he had to go to the doctor cause he got real sick from all that protein in the meat so just say no


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2003)

i haven't tried it myself but several people that i know did.
they lost about 30 pounds rapidly, then gained it all back!!
Problem is that they were keeping up a eating habit that was too extreme for them to maintain long term.


----------



## tkdcanada (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with stickarts, I don't think it's feasible to make any changes that you can't maintain for a lifetime.  My husband just lost about 30 lbs in the last two months just by limiting his carbs, eating a lot more fruits and vegetable and using V8 and non-fat yogurt as fillers.  Meat intake is still the same.  His diet is balanced, not too severe, easy to maintain.  His energy level has increased.  I began to follow his lead and the pounds started coming off.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2003)

that sounds like good common sense!! way to go!!


----------



## Elfan (Jul 20, 2003)

I feel the premise of the diet is fundamentally flawed.  To loose weight one must consume fewer calories than you expend on a consistent basis.  It really is that simply.  Neither carbohydrates, fat, or protein magically make you fat even with a calorie deficit, nor do they magically make you loose weight with a calorie surplus.  Diets that rely on gimmicks and odd foods such as the Atkins diet work because a) you get sick of the limited food choice and loose weight or b) you start calorie counting at the same time and you loose weight from that.


----------



## tkdcanada (Jul 20, 2003)

While I agree that you are technically right, we also need to remember that certain foods are burned off by the body more quickly and readily.  Because carbohydrates are burned more slowly, it makes sense that a reduced carbohydrate diet would help you lose weight.  You're right, there is no magic solution - just common sense.  I consider myself somewhat of a carbohydrate junkie - they are my favourite foods, therefore I would never consider cutting them out completely - but I can live with limiting my portions of them.  In the end, each person needs to find what's right for them.  Adding exercise to the whole thing just compounds the benefits.  And we can't forget water.  Ensuring that your water intake is adequate in itself will help you lose weight since a dehydrated body will not work as efficiently and the metabolism will slow without enough water.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 20, 2003)

this has realy nothing to do with the diet but I have been drinking V-8 splash and it is real goot it has Vitamisn A C E


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 26, 2003)

For health I would recommend hacres.com.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 26, 2003)

I was waiting to see if anyone else would post this, because I
can't remember which show it was on.  But it was 20/20, 60 
minutes or some similar show.  Johns Hopkins was putting kids
on pretty much the Atkin's diet, when they had chronic epilepsy.
After being on the diet for ONE DAY ... the kids no longer needed
anti seizure medication.  One child was on it, and at age 17 has
moved over to eating whatever he wants, and still doesn't have
seizures.  I think it says a lot.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 27, 2003)

As a sidenote:

DOCTOR ATKINS HAD A HEART ATTACK A LITTLE OVER A YEAR AGO.


I tried his diet (by the book, exactly how he wrote it) about two years ago.

It made me feel sick.
I had no energy and felt terrible.

Called my doctor and asked her about it, and we did some math.  What we discovered:

The Atkins diet is NOT MEANT for athletes.  It is meant for the average person trying to lose weight without much exercise.  The diet simply did not meet my caloric requirements, which explains the lack of energy.  At the time, I was either in the gym or in the dojo six days a week for several hours a day.   Calories are not bad things, they are what your body needs to continue to function.  


What I did instead:

She told me that a somewhat simple (and by no means foolproof...this is a guide only) way to determine whether what you're eating is good for you is to look at it in the grocery store and ask "Aside from cutting, slicing, or picking, does it grow like this?"

There's no such thing as a bread three. No such thing as a chocolate chip cookie tree. No such thing as an Ice Cream tree... Don't eat it.  Tin Can trees don't exist.  Don't eat canned stuff.  

If you avoid things that are processed, you avoid a lot of the carbs that atkins advises that you remove, along with a lot of processed fat and sugar.

Good stuff to eat:

Milk (looks pretty much like it does when it comes out of the cow)
Fruits and veggies (fresh only, not canned or frozen)
Nuts and Berries (fresh only, not roasted or salted)
Meat (the stuff from the butcher, not the stuff in a can)
Fish (see above...tuna in water is ok too, but not in oil)
Cheeses are ok too, but only if its real cheese, not a "processed cheese food"

Another good rule of thumb... read the ingredients... if there's something there the average person would have trouble pronouncing or identifying, don't eat it.

Since I do have a sweet tooth, I give myself one day per week to eat whatever I please, diet be damned.  Everyone can be good sometimes, nobody can be good all the time.  It makes it easier to turn down sweets when I can say "I'll eat them on Sunday" so I have five cookies on sunday instead of three every single day.



Talk to your doctor and figure out the weight loss plan that's right for you.  Ask for a referral to a nutritionist.  They really do help.

Best of luck!

-N-


----------



## Kirk (Jul 27, 2003)

Dr Atkin's heart attack was genetically related, not as a result of
his own personal health.  

I agree with your picking/slicing thing .. there's a book called "The
Caveman Diet" that follows that way of thinking.

I also agree that it's not for an active person athletic person, but
in the book I read, Dr Atkins covered that (you DO eat carbs 
before a workout, it's controlled, and much more detailed than
my simple statement.


----------



## deadhand31 (Jul 28, 2003)

I've done alot of reading into the high-carb/low carb debate, and I've found  a few things out.  First off, we are carb-burners. Our body is designed to use carbs first before anything else. Second, there are good carbs and bad carbs. The carbs we want to stay away from are refined carbs. These are found in sugar, white flour, white rice.  Complex carbohydrates are alot better for you.  Your body works a little bit harder to process them, which means you're given alot more time to burn them off before they're stored as fat.  Refined carbs will go right into fat if you don't hurry up and burn them off, since they've already been broken down a bit and your body is able to quickly sponge them up.  I've found that the best way to lose weight is to not eat anything white (with the exception of milk, fish and yogurt).  Finally, as with carbs, there are good fats, and bad fats.  The good fats can be found in olive and flax seed oils.  Most animal products contain the fats that are bad for you. 

Basically, what it boils down to, is use your brain. Cut down on the McDonald's and Taco Bell, and you won't have to lose weight in the first place.


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Nov 26, 2003)

It wasn't atkins that was used origionally for epilepsy. I believe that it was called the kitagenic diet, and consisted of high fat content foods rather than high protien.


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 27, 2003)

Bingo! High fat, not high protien. Preferably high quality dietary fats such as essential fatty acids. Been doing a maintenance version of the adkins for over nine years. Dr. Adkins originally prescribed his diet for hyperactive children to stabilize the mood swings. The human body reconizes two fuels, carbs and fat. It will always burn the lighter fuel (carbs) first if they are present. I liken it to priming an oil stove with kerosene. Changed my eating schedule to resemble the warrior diet and have been maintaining the same weight for eight years.
P.S. Doesn't work if you cheat.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 28, 2003)

Just make sure you do the whole Atkin's Diet.  The "all fat" part of the diet is only for the first two weeks to get rid of the carb addiction most people have.  After that, some carbs are added slowly until balance is reached.  Also, the diet suggests using leaner meats such as chicken and turkey later in the diet.  That first two weeks is what everyone thinks they know, but it is only the beginning.


----------



## vincefuess (Dec 4, 2003)

It's common sense, really.  What kind of teeth do you have?  Molars for grinding vegetative, fibrous matter or serrated blades like a shark?

As one who suffers from gout and HAS to limit my protein intake to avoid excessive uric acid levels in my blood (due directly to protein synthesis) or risk horrifically painful joint inflammation and breakdown, I can tell you firsthand that the Atkins diet will harm you more than a few extra pounds will.  Funny how all the "fiber-fiber-get more fiber" diet wonks have followed the shepherd named Atkins all of a sudden.  I guess Metamucil is loving it, since it has to come from somewhere.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm on my own diet, that my partner (nutritionalist) and myself created, but it is much like the atkins diet. I'm doing it simply to cut down on body fat percentage. I'm not over weight at all, but I do want to drop % so we created this diet. The atkins diet is not so bad, it is a little too low carb for an extremely active person however. We modified it and I have droped quite a bit of body fat % and feel great.
You do have to go through a stage of feeling a little low power, but that is only for a few weeks. I do however keep an extremely watchful eye on my ketone levels and such, so it is something that needs to be watched.

7sm


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 5, 2003)

High fat foods do in fact contribute to obesity..._if combined with carbohydrate._ 

Atkins pointed out before he died that the high fat diet studies also had significant amounts of carbs.  When the carbs are eliminated, blood lipid profiles become favorable, insulin levels drop.  

I know a cardiologist and an anethesiologist who are both on it, and swear by it and promote it as safe.  Of course, one can find another two doctors who will malign it.

Somebody here mentioned that if it couldn't be safe for a person to eat twenty pounds of bacon a day.  I don't think Atkins would have advocated that kind of salt intake.  I don't know too many people who could eat that amount of ANY kind of food.

Something else...Atkins did in fact advocate carb intake...in the form of vegetables.  I heard him say that twice on Larry King.  He called for an elimination of bread and starches like potatos.  Given that, it isn't too different from The Zone diet or the Paleolithic diet or what have you.

Some people (like the person here with gout) won't do well with it.  Some won't do well with a high vegetable/fiber low protein diet that includes whole grains.  What's wrong with experimenting to find out what works the best?  AND in conjunction with that, having blood tests to find out how your insulin, urea levels and lipids respond to the diet...



Regards,


Steve


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

For those of you who have PERSONALLY used the Atkin's diet, I have a few questions for you.

1.  How long have you been doing Atkin's and how much weight have you lost?

2.  If you're still on Atkin's, what phase are you in and how are you maintaining your weight loss?

3.  If you're not still on Atkin's, why did you quit, and have you kept the weight off?

Thanks!


----------



## TonyM. (Jan 26, 2004)

I think Steve has caught the correct. As did Kempo12 earlier.
Edhead2000. I started the Adkins diet nearly ten years ago when I broke my back in two places and the Chiropractor told me to lose twenty pounds. My exercise regiment at the time was 30-45 mins. a day. I increased this to 2-3 hours and lost 10lbs. in a year. The last ten lbs. went in three and a half weeks on the adkins diet. I followed it verbatim through all the phases until I hit maintenance. Went about eight pounds too far in weight loss, (in retrospect I should have shortened the phases as I have a fast metablism), gained that back in muscle weight. Now my exercise training regiment is 3-5 hrs a day (mostly still static stance training) and my diet is something like the maintenance phase of Atkins with some modifications. The biggest modification was identifying my Dosha in Ayurvedic Medicine and mostly sticking with the food products recommended for my body type(Dosha). Next was modifying my eating schedule to something like the Warrior diets.


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 25, 2004)

I tried the Atkins dies for 1 month.  The first two weeks was hard as you were not aloud any carb intake or as low as possible.  I lost 4 kg over that two week period. I slowly added slightly more carbs after that two weeks, but I gave up in the end as I found the diet boring and I like my sugar fixes and being a martial artist I keep the weight off any way.  I just though I would try it to see if it would work.  My energy was fine.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 25, 2004)

No, because I didn't think all that meat would be so good...too much fat and too much cholesterol. So I went on the South Beach Diet.  Chicken breast, fish, low fat steak, shrimp-- in portions.  Breakfasts are eggs w/mushrooms low fat cheese or veggies, low carb cereal, low carb pancakes.  No juice but fruit is added in after the first two weeks. Lunch is salads or low carb sandwiches, soup. Dinners are usually meat and lots of vegetables like squash, asparagus, onion & red peppers, baked tomatoes, stir fry.  No potatoes, rice, pasta.  But coucous, pilaf sometimes or bulgar wheat.  After the first two weeks it works pretty good for energy.

When in the second week, the bottom drops out and you have to take it easy on the exercise.  I didn't get dizzy doing TKD but definitely something was not right - low on energy.  But I lost about 8 lbs. the first two weeks. In my opinion, its a much better and lifelong "diet" to go by.  It allows desserts too and if you are bad like vacations -there are fall back positions.  I like the new cookbook too - it makes it alot more varied.  I lost 30 lbs. and have kept in off for nearly a year now.  TW


----------



## Firona (Jul 25, 2004)

I am not sure if anyone has said anything about this yet because i didn't have time to read all the posts on this topic but research shows that cutting carbs from the diet can lead to memory loss and slower nerve reactions. Personally I wouldn't want my reaction time or my ability to remember things to be messed with as a martial artist, however slight I believe these things to be. In any case it's the discision of the person, if it truly works for you go for it but if after a month you don't see good results I would say steer clear of this one.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 25, 2004)

Firona, 
I hadn't heard anything about that.  Can you post a reference to that factoid?  (My brain cells are intact) My diet is not no carb but better carbs and sufficient carbs. TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 25, 2004)

I have not been on Atkins.  I already know about my own system that I put on weight the more fat I take in in my diet.  If I am on a low-fat diet, I do much better.  

Of all the people I have met who have been on the Atkin's diet, the people who it seems to have worked best for are men in their middle age region - men who are 40, 50, 60.  The women around my age (mid to late 20's, early 30's) who have tried it have had nil to limited success with it.  Anecdotal evidence, but there nonetheless.  
I am not crazy about the idea behind the diet.  But that is, in part, due to my own metabolism and physiology.


----------



## Firona (Jul 26, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Firona,
> I hadn't heard anything about that. Can you post a reference to that factoid? (My brain cells are intact) My diet is not no carb but better carbs and sufficient carbs. TW


I spent a couple hours today wading through a thick pool of propaganda sites to find some that were arguing both sides of atkin's, the only things I found usefull were these:
http://www.dietsite.com/SportsNutrition/NutrientsAthletes/NUTRIENTS%20-CARBS.htm
-
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/01/18/48hours/main324873.shtml
-
I hope those views will help anyone considering atkin's. As far as what I said before, I saw that on a special on some news network and was unable to find anything to back it up. Personally I don't believe the memory loss thing but as far as reaction time goes i can say in my opinion it is true. From what I remember from a class I took on nutrition, lack of carbs causes a lack of glycolits/glycogen which is necessary for muscle movement (such as punching kicking etc.) substituting protein for carbs would not replace your glycolit levels so essential your muscle reactions would become slower. i will see if I can't find any more information on it in the future.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 26, 2004)

My wife is probably the best example of succsesful dieting.She started by getting into an excersize routine,then she started her food journal and wrote down everything she ate and the pounds just fell of.She did try the Adkins diet,but it only worked for a little while.What she does eat is low calorie and low fat.A lot of her sucsess is due to a good Teakwando workout three times a week.When she started all this,she was 290 lbs,two years later 145 lbs!Literally half the woman she used to be.Everyone is different.If I need to loose weight,her way doesn't work for me.I have to just stop eating altogether every other day.That doesn't always work because sometimes when I am on my eating day,I go overboard.The one that works for me everytime is the asian diet-all the rice I can eat with one chopstick.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 26, 2004)

I tried the diet for just over a month, lost about 4kgs and a lot of fluid. I stopped because I dont eat red meat and I don't like much fat so the diet was quite boring. Also I love fruit and veggies so it was hard to stay away from them in the beginning of the diet.

I did suffer from low energy and headaches for the first week, I think it was due to sugar/caffeine withdrawals. 

I think you can balance your diet by eating Good Carbs and Good Protein, just have to find what works for you.


----------



## Firona (Jul 27, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I think you can balance your diet by eating Good Carbs and Good Protein, just have to find what works for you.


That makes a good point. You see a lot of people on this diet going out and spending their 'carb points' on the new Pepsi Edge or Coke C2, when they don't understand that it was those things that got them in trouble in the first place. The diet probably works quite well if you eat complex carbohydrates but a good deal of people still don't understand that that means eating fruits and veggies not low carb candy-bars.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 27, 2004)

Gary-

Dieting like that isn't healthy or safe.  It will slow down your metabolism and make it harder to lose weight in the future. Please see a doctor or nutritionist for help with your weight loss program.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jul 27, 2004)

My doctor recommended Sugar Busters! as a guideline for my cholesterol and high blood pressure. It is not a no carb diet it is a low glycemic index diet. I lost 27 lbs. in six weeks. That's all I needed to lose for my size. My cholesterol and blood pressure stayed the same for a year. I can't take statins.

After reading more a few books about managing cholesterol and blood pressure with diet and exersize I have modified the diet slightly. Now I try to make sure each meal has 2/3 plant life. With my doctors approval I started taking supplements. My doctor also put me on Welchol, a bial sequestrant.

My BP went from 135/90 range to 125/70 range and now I'm off the BP meds. My total cholesterol went from 226 to 173, HDL 36 to 44, LDL 176 to 110 and ratio 6.3 to 3.9 within two months too. 

I never missed anything! I haven't gained any weight back in a year and a half either.


----------

